# What can be heat pressed onto Velour?



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

A while back, I heard that you could not put ink on velour because the ink would not adhere and slide off.

As fate would have it....... we have a customer that would like to have velour sweat suits embellished with rhinstones and ink designs.

Since we don't have a plethora of scrap velour laying around, I thought it would be nice to start a list of materials that can be applied to velour.

I'll start by staying that HotFix Rhinestones can be applied to velour : )

And *devoré *can be use on velour even though I know nothing about it!

How creative can you get with velour and with what materials??????


----------



## mikelikespie (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know a whole lot about heat pressing, but Velour is synthetic if I recall, and probably melts or gets damaged at relatively low temperatures. I could be wrong though.

-Mike


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok!

We took scrap velour and tested it on the press. 350 degrees for 30 seconds..........Velour can take the heat but the press leaves a press mark on the velour or more of a press line at the edge of the velour where it exits the press.

If you press the whole garment, you end up with multiple press lines that won't go away with re-pressing the line in the center of the press. ( If that make any sense : ) 

I'm sure that these lines would go away with washing but we would never sell velour with these lines. 

The good news...........

We went ahead and pressed Duracut and Ecofilm onto the velour and both applied well.


----------

